# Picking out a Meat Grinder (LEM #8 Mighty Bite Grinder)



## trejund (Nov 3, 2014)

I want to start making sausages and I am looking at a grinder to buy.  I have been periusing the forums here and I have come to the conclusion I need a grinder with metal gears.  I also read that LEM was a good brand around these forums.  I will not be grinding nothing bigger then a pork shoulder at any given time.  There is tons of people on this site that know way more then me so I wanted a few opinions if I am looking at a good meat grinder.  Here is a description of the meat grinder.  The cost is $200 dollars.  I'm trying not to spend no more then $250.   Down the line I plan on getting a dedicated stuffer.

The LEM #8 Mighty Bite Grinder features a #8 aluminum head with an aluminum auger and a stainless-steel reinforced shaft with metal gears for durability. Forward and reverse functions and a large pan let you quickly and easily grind big portions of meat. Includes stuffing, 4.5 mm (fine) and 10 mm (coarse) stainless-steel plates and 1/2", 1" and 1-3/8" plastic stuffing tubes.
[h2]Features and Benefits[/h2]
- #8 aluminum head with an aluminum auger and a stainless-steel reinforced shaft with metal gears for durability
- Meat pan accommodates large portions
- Integrated handle facilitates transport
- Small footprint takes up minimal countertop space
- Forward and reverse functions
- Cord maintenance device hides the power cord for a neat appearance
- Includes stuffing, 4.5 mm (fine) and 10 mm (coarse) stainless-steel plates and 1/2", 1" and 1-3/8" plastic stuffing tubes
[h2]What's in the Box[/h2]
- LEM #8 Mighty Bite Grinder
- Stuffing, 4.5 mm (fine) and 10 mm (coarse) stainless-steel plates
- 1/2", 1" and 1-3/8" plastic stuffing tubes
- Owner's manual


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2014)

The stuffer is one I have but sold by Grizzly...  Good stuffer.....   The grinder I have had, and used for 3 years, if memory serves me correctly...   I stuff probably 30#'s of sausage/year and grind probably 100-150 #'s/meat / year...    I can recommend both.... 
AND, you are at $200 when you buy both...

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267













Grinder.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 3, 2014


















Stuffer.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 3, 2014


----------



## chef willie (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a Lem vertical stuffer with metal gears and couldn't be happier with it so I'm thinking their grinders would be of the same quality. However, you might check out Cabelas for 'deals' I have a buddy with the big Cabela grinder and he likes it also.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 3, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The stuffer is one I have but sold by Grizzly... Good stuffer..... The grinder I have had, and used for 3 years, if memory serves me correctly... I stuff probably 30#'s of sausage/year and grind probably 100-150 #'s/meat / year... I can recommend both....
> AND, you are at $200 when you buy both...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319
> ...


I am with dave here. Don't even bother stuffing with the grinder, you can get both for 200 or so. I find your meat prep to be key to not clogging up your grinder so many times and stuffing with a grinder is for the birds. lol. I have a weston 7 pound stuffer and it has metal gears. Still using the Kitchen Aid stand mixer with the grinder attachment for grinding. One of these days I will get a dedicated grinder. But all I do is about what dave does so it is not a big deal.


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 3, 2014)

agreed .... you need both


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 3, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The stuffer is one I have but sold by Grizzly...  Good stuffer.....   The grinder I have had, and used for 3 years, if memory serves me correctly...   I stuff probably 30#'s of sausage/year and grind probably 100-150 #'s/meat / year...    I can recommend both....
> AND, you are at $200 when you buy both...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319
> ...



I have this same grinder & stuffer.... They work great for me !


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have the same equipment as Dave shows above and no issues over the past year.


----------



## mickey jay (Nov 3, 2014)

Same equipment here too.  While they're both totally capable, that grinder sounds like a jet engine when running.  Not kidding, I've often thought I needed ear protection while running a batch.  With a couple of small kids in the house, it's not something I'd want to run at night when the rest of the house is sleeping.

It makes me wonder, I've got a buddy with a nice cabelas grinder, and that thing just lightly hums comparatively.  Why is the Northern Tool so damn loud?


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a cabelas 1 hp grinder and a LEM 15 lb stuffer . They are both great tools but not in your budget .

 advice from my father regarding the purchase of tools and equipment ...... " long after the price is forgotten , the quality remains "


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2014)

If you are thinking about making "sticks", the 5# vertical stuffer is my suggestion...  Small batches of 5#'s are easy to handle....  they can be kept cold.....   you can make several batches of different flavor.....   I will make 5#'s of Andouille, Kielbasa in one stuffing morning...  
Stuffers larger than the 5# vertical, do not do sticks well...   It's a mechanical thing....  piston diameter vs. tube opening size...   Even the folks at LEM recommend the 5# stuffer if you want to make sticks.....


----------



## centex99 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have that grinder along with a LEM 5# vertical stuffer (w/ metal gears).   The grinder is great, but I def. recommend a dedicated stuffer as well depending on how much sausage you want to make.


----------



## trejund (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  I believe my choice will be the Kitchener setup. Its good to hear about equipment from the people who actually use it.  I think this will be a good setup for me, especially as a beginner.  Once again thanks.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the LEM big bite auger is the best thing to come along in grinder technology in a long time. It keeps the meat moving forward in the grinder instead of bouncing up and down in the grinder throat.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2014)

The meat screw on the Kitchener Grinder is very similar to the Big Bite on the LEM...


----------



## red dog (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with Dave. Get a grinder and dedicated stuffer. I have the same grinder as Dave and a 5# LEM stuffer. Lots off meat ground through it and going strong. Do yourself a favor and don't try stuffing with your grinder. Slow and frustrating.


----------



## trejund (Nov 7, 2014)

Once again, I really do appreciate all the info and personal testimonies.


----------



## centex99 (Nov 7, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> I agree with Dave. Get a grinder and dedicated stuffer. I have the same grinder as Dave and a 5# LEM stuffer. Lots off meat ground through it and going strong. Do yourself a favor and don't try stuffing with your grinder. Slow and frustrating.


I agree with that, but I bet stuffing with the grinder isn't nearly as bad as I started... and that was using a kitchenaid to grind and stuff... that grinder makes for an awful stuffer... the bigger grinders at least would work ok for stuffing, especially the big bite keeping it flowing would help a LOT but may introduce more air, etc vs a vertical stuffer.  Needless to say, after the first two times using the kitchen aid attachments, I purchased a dedicated grinder and stuffer...


----------

